# 1970 MF135 power steering lines



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone know the location of the pressure / return lines in relation to the power steering pump and gearbox?
Both lines were removed and not marked....
TIA
Ted


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ted,

I couldn't find anything on the internet that illustrates where the lines go. Your best bet is your local MF dealership. They surely have parts diagrams that illustrate line routing. Alternatively, if you spot a 135 sitting somewhere, check it out.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, 
I decided to get this one on my own.... I found the attached article and attempted to route hoses accordingly. 
I assumed the back gearbox fitting mentioned in the forum was referring to the fitting located toward the back of the tractor.... wrong.... he was referring to the fitting furthest from him...
Long story short, I figured out what happens when power steering line are reversed. I blew up a seal in the gearbox and it shot fluid up and around the steering wheel. What a mess.
I ended up pulling off the dash and removing the steering shaft and the upward side of the power steering box to replace the seal. I found the seal p/n on a forum and had a local parts store cross it with their supplier and ended up having the seal the next day.

Lesson Learned lol


----------



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

*Line diagram*

Did you find a diagram of what hoses go where? Trying to put one back together that had all the hoses removed. Not sure which lines connect where around the cross over and steering valve. 

Thanks


----------

